# Enregistrer avec iPod ?



## christophe01 (20 Juillet 2004)

apple vient de sortir les ipods 4ème génération, et toujours pas de support pour l'encodage en direct... dommage, je cherche à remplacer un minidisc defaillant qui me sert pour enregistrer des répets ou des cours de chant... et ça m'aurait bien plu d'utiliser un ipod... pensez-vous que ce soit possible dans le futur de proposer l'enregistrement sur un ipod par mise à jour logiciel ? ou y a t il impossibilité matérielle? ( je parle d'un enregistrement de qualité CD car enregistrer qualité dictaphone est déjà possible...)
que pensez-vous du Gmini 220 de chez archos?
merci


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

Tout d'abord fais une petite recherche sur le forum, on traite ce sujet régulièrement. L'iPod ne permet pas encore d'enregistrer par lui-même mais des accessoires comme l'iTalk ou le Belkin Voice Recorder existent. Ce dernier est disponible sur l'AppleStore.

Quelques sujets sur le forum:

Enregistreur de Belkin
iTalk


----------

